# Grot battle tanks conversion



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Hello all. I've bee working on these for a while, only reciently picked them back up and started to really work on them. I will be going back and forth with a few of my projects.

Here are the pictures .










The one big shootas is a bit too big for a grot tank, but the mini 50 cal is perfect size and I have 3 more in the works.

One tank requires a base coat and 2 require rust coats. Then it will be ready for salt and hairspray then the main colour.

Each tank will have a different main colour, this will give them an independent look. After the main colour is done I will be setting up the colour to unify them and bring them back into looking like a unit.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow! Very nicely done! Never count one out because he is small, he can still drive a tank!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Building a "grot" army. I have about 100 gnoblers to convert. 2 buggies to finish, and a battlewagon. I have the forgeworld deff mob list, but looks like using the new ork codex will be better... until they update it.

I also want to get a morkanaut and convert it to a mega dread.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

I am interested to see this.

so you are going to have all your troops choices as grots or are you going to have "grots on steroids" as Boys.? 

My docs got some Combat drugs you can use but there are some side effects


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cool stuff man!!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

@Ring Master, that's a great idea! My original plan was just to use grot mobs. With the greenskin detachment rules I could use hammer of wrath with them for hilarity.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Two of the turrets are pinned and magnetized now, the hatches open and close.
Get the other turrets done, then just waiting for more magnets to do the guns and grots.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Building kustom exhaust, the forge world ones are nice, but just dont quite match the look I want.

So if you have a big mek you can field these as an elite spot. And if you have these you can field a grot mega tank as a fast slot.

I'm thinking grots, buggies and tanks oh my.

Going to buy a gasket punch set, this will make making tracks easier.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

these are really nicely done. I can not wait to see more of the grot army.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This could turn out to be a very interesting plog. Good work so far.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the exhaust, doing some great work keep it going!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Just got the canoptek sentinel from the tesseract vault. Oh the conversion goodness....









Already added a tail.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Few mod in the works get my new airbrush tomorrow !


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Been awhile, my course was very busy. Moving in the next month and I will be working on the tanks!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work on the tanks so far, looking forward to your next update!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I will be getting some (4) second hand leman russ's after the 20th. Ought to be fun.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

This is me not playing diablo 3.
Wires added, and magnetizing the last turret.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I missed a turret... will magnetize that one later.

Next up magnetize the guns, wish you could put kannons on them 
I have 4 nice round bases for them to do also, mmm mud anyone.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Those are looking great (if very brown)! These are pretty damn impressive mate, great work. What is your plan for the painting of them?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

The brown us the base / rust coat. When done I will fix any paint gaps, re rust them, then paint them ork like. They will be weathered(my favorite part) I have some nice round wood bases for them to base and mud.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Oh look 40 gnoblars waiting to be turned into grots!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Quick update, picked up 10 guard tanks; chimera's leman russ, and a couple basalisks. So what if there painted. Or glued or look like junk. They were friggan cheap! Another great kijiji deal!. Oh yeah 120$ cdn. Gonna have a lot more converted orky vehicles!!!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Picked up some supplies, working on wheels for tracks issues putting up pictures.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Scratch building at its finest... patience is learned... again, and again.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

One wheel done. That was fun. Going to do it again then start cutting the driving wheels, the will be smaller and go at the rear of the tank.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good grief man, having you been drinking @Blackadder's martini recipe? Good work with that scratch build so far.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

figured out the issue phone keeps switching from 4g to lte. The switching is often enough to cause data interuption.

The part I like about orky conversions is measuring is just a suggestion


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I blame the rum, fantastic 4 and my attention span.... once I got around to putting it together it goes faster then you'd think.. lol










6 hours 2 wheels.... not so bad lol more like 20 minutes a tire so in total 40 minutes... its ok. Done for tonight, a whole day of tomorrow to go. 

Rear wheels, then track are my goals.



The most pivitol pieces making this possible are....








Does the brand matter.. nope. Where to get.. canadian tire for the o-ring hooks(scribes) and micheals for the circle template. Cost about 14$ total.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

2 more wheels getting ready.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Work on tracks started. Thancks to @Blackadder for the suggestion.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Been working on the march and now april conversion competition...
 http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184098 
March voting.

Fear not I will continue with some updates in the next week.


----------

